# Hymer B544 Wing Mirror loose. 2006 model



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone explain how to remove the main wing mirror attachments to expose the two securing bolts to enable the unit to be tightened to the motorhome side panel. It appears to be on a slide which will expose the 2 bolts once removed. It seems to be secured so it can't slide up in normal use. It's the offside unit which has come slightly loose.
Cheers
samsung


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I'm sure they're different than mine on a 2000 chassis. Have you searched the archives?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, yes, it is fitted by a tapered dovetail, remove it by knocking up from underneath. There was a previous post where I posted some pictures of the assembly

curlyboy


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

If it's the same type of mirror as on my old 2005 Burstner A class you need to be brave and, while holding the mirror assembly with one hand give the bottom arm a hefty thump upwards (I used my hand rather than a mallet as I was scared of breaking something!). The mirror simply sits on a tapered slide (wider part downwards) and although it feels as if it is fixed it will slide off easily with a good thump.

Tony


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

It is on a tappered flange but the alloys used corrode and almost fuse together over time. You'll need to be very brave indeed to shift it upwards by hittting with a hammer. I beleive this would damage the main fixings further. You are likely to end up in A&E if you apply your hand with the force required to shift it.

I made up a suitable shim which when placed below allowed a G clamp to force the mirror arm upwards against the bracket affixed to the van body. A substantial amount of force was required and it eventually gave way with a bang!! Removal reveals fours screws which can be tightened. In my case I needed to remove a couple of the screws due to the hole being worn, plug the holes with a waste pin from a used rivet before replacing the screws.

The mirror arm slides back on relatively easily!!

Good luck,

John.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes John and others are correct, i used penetrating oil and a lot of it to try to remove the corrosion, and with a mallet (well I used a 2 pound hammer) and a chisel or similar hit from under neath on the mirror side and it will eventually give, as did the use of G clamp and shim but not quite as good as the brute force way.... the two top fixing screws (wood screws) were loose and over the years the fixing is not so good getting at the inside of the fixing to put bolts through for a better fixing is a non starter, well it'll need a lot of time to do.. :roll:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

.....there you go.....
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1049933.html#1049933

curlyboy


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

samsung said:


> Hi, Can anyone explain how to remove the main wing mirror attachments to expose the two securing bolts to enable the unit to be tightened to the motorhome side panel. It appears to be on a slide which will expose the 2 bolts once removed. It seems to be secured so it can't slide up in normal use. It's the offside unit which has come slightly loose.
> Cheers
> samsung


Cheers chaps. Gave it a gentle tap and hey presto job done. I was worried about hitting it incase it bent the side panel so I checked incase there was an internal securing device. I also thought the wing mirror was fixed as I've tried to fold it back incase I encountered a tight situation with a bus wing mirror etc. It won't budge but I guess it takes brute force to fold it back?
Cheers
Samsung


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, the mirror is adjustable for spring back, if you look at my photo of the mechanism stripped down you will see the top and bottom bolts, these can be adjusted to alter the spring pressure and so allow the mirror to fold back. hope this helps

curlyboy


----------



## Warwick Wanderer (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm really grateful for the advice given to rectify a loose mirror on my recently acquired Hymer B544.
I did the job today as recommended, having firstly applied a little WD40. The mirror cam off the tapered dovetail with a sharp 'hit'. I was then able to tighted the housing screws to the chassis.

Thanks again. Could not have done the job without this forum.


----------

